# John Deere 4610 mfwd will not engage



## soldier (Jan 4, 2012)

Have (4) John Deere 4610 tractors and after taking them out of summer storage went to use them and have found that (3) of them will not engage into 4wd mode. The 4wd switch lights up but nothing else,no noise or slipping. Wires seem to be all connected and clean. Would like any leads to help with this problem. Thanks


----------



## aorangi49 (Dec 14, 2016)

soldier said:


> Have (4) John Deere 4610 tractors and after taking them out of summer storage went to use them and have found that (3) of them will not engage into 4wd mode. The 4wd switch lights up but nothing else,no noise or slipping. Wires seem to be all connected and clean. Would like any leads to help with this problem. Thanks


Hi I have a 4610 jd doing the same thing? What did you find out.
rgs, Colin.


----------

